# Should I get bangs?



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm super bored with my hair. Right now I'm happy with the colour and want to do some re-touching. My hair is naturally chocolate brown but I dye it a darker brown with red/purple base. I'm thinking about cutting bangs. I had bangs all the time growing up but stopped when I was 18. Then once again 3 years ago I had bangs. I have medium skin (about NW30, just a lil lighter) if that matters.

Here's a picture of me with bangs three years ago:






And here's a picture of me now:





Should I or should I not get bangs? Some ppl tell me bangs make me look like a kid and some like them on me. I'm very confused, help!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the bangs! If you don't like the way your bangs were three years ago, you could get a different style of bang like a side-swept bang!


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 10, 2009)

I say go for the bangs. You might even want to try a side swept bang. I think that would be really cute & I find it flattering on pretty much everyone.


----------



## tepa1974 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes! You look great with bangs!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am not a bang person persay....But you look great with bangs


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 10, 2009)

I love the bangs


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 10, 2009)

you look great with bangs!
when i was younger i would cut my own bangs and curl them under, i haven't had bangs for about 4yrs!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 10, 2009)

i love bangs on you! i also like the hair color in that photo


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks everyone. I will get the bangs late August then. I'm excited about the change already


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Aug 13, 2009)

You look great with bangs! I'm kinda in the same boat right now myself :S loool


----------



## nina_k (Aug 13, 2009)

Get the bangs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if your hair's naturally curly/wavy it might be too much upkeep to straighten it? It does make you look younger, but not like a teenager lol


----------



## Melon (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, you look really cute with bangs, from the older picture!

Bangs CAN be high-maintenance, depending on the cut. Do you normally straighten/style them when you had them in the past? For your face shape, the fringe you had looks really good on you and makes you look more youthful, but still very polished.

Anyway, the main reason why I think you should get bangs again is because I noticed that you have quite a bit of those baby hairs along your hairline. Don't worry - I have them too! And sometimes they really bother me because they're too short, and it's hard to control them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get really self-conscious about it because my forehead is kind of hairy if you look really close, lol. But it's not that noticeable unless I point them out. I have a lot of really-fine hair, and sometimes I tweeze them. When got my bangs cut to a slight fringe, it really helped hide them.

Honestly, I think the bangs look really good on you. Likes I said, it depends on the cut. I think you would also look great with side-swept bangs. Just make sure that it's the right cut, otherwise when you look down, sometimes the hair will fall onto your face, instead of staying on the side. It happened to me, so ended up getting a full fringe (slightly angled Asian fringe) that ends at my eyebrows. Plus, it would look much cuter when you have your hair tied back, since bangs help frame your face!

Sorry if I rambled a bit. ^^;;


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nina_k* 

 
_Get the bangs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if your hair's naturally curly/wavy it might be too much upkeep to straighten it? It does make you look younger, but not like a teenager lol_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melon* 

 
_Wow, you look really cute with bangs, from the older picture!

Bangs CAN be high-maintenance, depending on the cut. Do you normally straighten/style them when you had them in the past? For your face shape, the fringe you had looks really good on you and makes you look more youthful, but still very polished.

Anyway, the main reason why I think you should get bangs again is because I noticed that you have quite a bit of those baby hairs along your hairline. Don't worry - I have them too! And sometimes they really bother me because they're too short, and it's hard to control them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get really self-conscious about it because my forehead is kind of hairy if you look really close, lol. But it's not that noticeable unless I point them out. I have a lot of really-fine hair, and sometimes I tweeze them. When got my bangs cut to a slight fringe, it really helped hide them.

Honestly, I think the bangs look really good on you. Likes I said, it depends on the cut. I think you would also look great with side-swept bangs. Just make sure that it's the right cut, otherwise when you look down, sometimes the hair will fall onto your face, instead of staying on the side. It happened to me, so ended up getting a full fringe (slightly angled Asian fringe) that ends at my eyebrows. Plus, it would look much cuter when you have your hair tied back, since bangs help frame your face!

Sorry if I rambled a bit. ^^;;_

 
Nina - My hair is wavy but it's very fine. So it kinda lies flat on the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always have to tease the roots or it just sits there. My bangs tend to curve to the side naturally so I need to straighten them.

Melon - tell me about it! I hate the damn baby hair. They don't bother me too much though. My hair used to be super straight but as I get older, it gets wavier, kinda weird, lol! I mostly leave my hair wavy as I'm too lazy for heat tools but I did always flat iron my bangs and I will continue to do so if I get them. 

Now I'm debating between side swept vs, fringe :/


----------



## x___ME (Aug 13, 2009)

bangs do look really nice on you ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i say you go for the *side swept bangs* though !
it wont be necessary for you to tease the roots of your hair either since you plan of straightening the bangs .
this way the bangs will blend w/ the flattest part of your hair ( the top , i have the same problem ) .
it will look gorgeous w/ minimal effort ! hope it helps .


----------

